# Nursing Mother Harrassed at WalMart



## CeraMae (Apr 25, 2003)

Please check these threads out:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hreadid=108960
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hreadid=108978


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

CeraMae, those links are coming up blank on me...

What happened?


----------



## CeraMae (Apr 25, 2003)

I'll try fixing those links.

A mom in town was asked to cover up while nursning her baby in wal mart. She's organizing a Nurse-In at our walmart on 1/31 @ 12:30 and asking others to do the same at their walmarts.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

OK I'm going to be a pain in the butt and post this question on all 3 threads: 12:30 CO time or 12:30 our local time?


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw the title of this and I thought it was *our* Nursing Mother. I started to feel REALLY angry.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:

_*... by pie*
... I saw the title of this and I thought it was *our* Nursing Mother. I started to feel REALLY angry.







_
Me, too. And then got even more angry when I remembered that her littlest weaned last year, so was getting even _more_ angry trying to figure out what possible reason they could have for harassing her ...

And then I read the thread.










Sorry for that other nursing mama, but I was still very relieved to read it.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I saw that on cnn! She filed a complaint, it was the employees fault supposidly. But that doesn't make it okay.Walmart claims their policy is not to ask a bf mom to move,cover up or leave. But she was asked to cover up or move to the restroom.
I don't get it, I see more when someone wears a very low cut top than I do when someone NIP.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

She was just on the news here. Short little blurb - but a good one! Yay for visibility!!!!

By the way, caynasmom - you are a very pretty gal!


----------



## kyooteepatootee (Jan 23, 2004)

I couldn't find anything on CNN's webpage. I searched the whole web and I couldn't find anything. Is there a link available to any news story about this?

Shannon


----------



## CeraMae (Apr 25, 2003)

Breast-feeding bill passes committee









http://www.coloradoan.com/news/stori...ws/280271.html

I thought you might like to see that a little a little activism goes a long way.

Go Caynasmom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Holy cow! That's terrific! You rock, Caynasmom!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:

I saw the title of this and I thought it was *our* Nursing Mother. I started to feel REALLY angry
I thought that when I first saw the thread too. I was about to kick some WalMart butt.

That is awsome about the bill! YAY!!


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

Wal Mart sucks.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Yay about the bill !! Good for her.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

It still has another committee to pass before it goes to the house. This kind of bill has been tried twice before and failed. So keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

How can legislators possibly justify voting against such a measure? Do they want to go on record as being against breastfeeding mothers?? Why aren't they voted out of office?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Colorado is a big state for not passing legislation unless there is a problem. Since there haven't been any "problems" per se, they didn't see the reason to pass that legislation.

Silly I know...but there it is. I am desperately trying to move! :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

They don't think it's a problem that a mother can't nurse her baby in a department store without being accused of public indecency?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Well, you see that is thre first time I have ever heard of a nursing mom being told to cover up being covered by the media in this state.

So if the legislators don't know it is happening, then it isn't an issue.

I am not defending in anyway, just explaining.

I think that this episode at Wal-Mart may have happened at the right time...to show them that there is a problem.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calgal007_
*Wal Mart sucks.*

Right with ya


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

some of the Walmarts since they are so unfriendly to bfing

The super wally out here has never been that way to me or the few people I know that did bf that I haven't seen in awhile

I was usually complimented on slings and no one ever said a word to me
But out here the elderly ladies start in while you are pg about bfing instead of formula ....and ones like my neighbor did some sort of ap so maybe it is the community??


----------

